# December White Dwarf Leak



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

via DakkaDakka


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Via Pouncey on Dakka Dakka said:


> The only new models seem to be from The Hobbit. The Desolation of Smaug is the name of the expansion, and there is no Smaug model. There's a bunch of new models. The list of models near the beginning of the thread was accurate, at least in terms of new models being released (not sure about price, as I am too tired to start comparing all the prices) The Palace Guards, Legolas, Tauriel are all mentioned as being in plastic. Beorn, the Spiders, the Ranger Captains, the Palace Guard Captains, are all mentioned as being in Finecast. The Rangers, the set with the dwarves in barrels (with Bilbo on a barrel too), Thrain, Thranduil are not mentioned as being plastic or Finecast specifically, and their pictures on the Full Release Listings page don't mention the materials. The Barrel out of Bond set is Online Only.
> 
> Yes, the Ultima Edition of the Space Marine Codex IS that gosh-darned expensive, and is available by online order only. Comes with 4 hardback books in a display box, volumes are titled "Galaxis," "Illuminatus" "Adeptus Astartes" and "Codex" respectively. Each book contains different stuff, including a foldout map of the galaxy, with Space Marine-related details on it, Another is an art book. Another is a gallery book that shows off every Space Marine model in the range, all painted by Eavy Metal with multiple angles and close-ups. The fourth book is the full Space Marine Codex..
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

200 Euro for a "ultimate" edition Codex. Bahahahahaha some people have far too much money, far too little intelligence or both if they are willing to pay that.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> 200 Euro for a "ultimate" edition Codex. Bahahahahaha some people have far too much money, far too little intelligence or both if they are willing to pay that.


This. 

I'd be interested to see if there actually sell. I know some people will have bought the hardback and digital just for convenience sake, but I think they are stretching credulity to the limit.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

There will always been people (I have another term for them) who will buy this shit, sadly they just encourage it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> 200 Euro for a "ultimate" edition Codex.


No, no thank you....


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> There will always been people (I have another term for them) who will buy this shit, sadly they just encourage it.


Fucking 'ey.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> 200 Euro for a "ultimate" edition Codex. Bahahahahaha some people have far too much money, far too little intelligence or both if they are willing to pay that.


I rank it along with video game and movie collector's editions: if you like it that much that this is something you want, get it, if not don't bitch about it because it's not for _you_. Not every product every company sells has to be made in the interests of every single player you know.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

What could possibly be in that thing though?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> What could possibly be in that thing though?


The tears of a thousand virgins and a single lock of Ian Livingstones hair....


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Tawa said:


> The tears of a thousand virgins and a single lock of Ian Livingstones hair....


Probably got the tears from Games Workshop stores eh? :laugh:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> What could possibly be in that thing though?


The Ultima Edition codex? Same sort of thing that's in the CSM version, only focused on the loyalist Space Marines.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Probably got the tears from Games Workshop stores eh? :laugh:


I couldn't possibly comment :laugh:


----------

